# Jessica and Ryan: Mexican/German/Irish wedding at Agave Road



## TheoGraphics (Apr 4, 2012)

This wedding was a multicultural event with members of the bride and groom's family coming in from Mexico, Germany and other parts Europe! The groom's cake had some awesome details as well. I loved the venue because it had a big wooden gate that reminded me of the entrance to Jurassic Park, haha. You can see more photos and read more about the day on *my blog!*

CC is always welcomed!

1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




12




13




14




15




16


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 5, 2012)

LOL, I just did a job as second shooter there on Friday 3/30. What did you do to get those wonderful shot in the reception area? That place is like a black hole! What f-stop/shutter speed/ISO where you using an what sort of lighting did you have? Most of my shots from inside were garbage because my camera really cant handle ISO above 800 without getting too grainy.  

Now I really want to meet up with you!


----------



## LuckySe7en (Apr 5, 2012)

wow, beautiful pictures.  I would have loved to see the expression on their faces when you delivered these.  Great job.  What was your primary lens?


----------



## TheoGraphics (Apr 5, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> LOL, I just did a job as second shooter there on Friday 3/30. What did you do to get those wonderful shot in the reception area? That place is like a black hole! What f-stop/shutter speed/ISO where you using an what sort of lighting did you have? Most of my shots from inside were garbage because my camera really cant handle ISO above 800 without getting too grainy.
> 
> Now I really want to meet up with you!



lol, no kidding! small world. i agree, that reception area was a tough one...i never see why people paint their ceilings BLACK! it sucked up all the flash every time i tried to bounce. because of that, i resorted to mainly using an umbrella setup, bouncing the flash towards the couple. #16 (top) had no flash, just shot at 1.8. the last shot is actually an OCF, shot bare, just dialed down quite a bit. i had to shoot at pretty high ISO to get anything usable in there (so that the BG was visible, not just the couple against a black BG). think 1250-2000! on #16, the exif is (top) 1/60 @ f1.8, (bottom)  1/60 @ f4



LuckySe7en said:


> wow, beautiful pictures.  I would have loved to see the expression on their faces when you delivered these.  Great job.  What was your primary lens?



thanks! my primary lens for this set was the nikon 85mm 1.8.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 5, 2012)

I tried a few shots at 1600 but they were too grainy. Yeah bouncing was just not working well at all. The black roof was a killer with all the low yellow lighting. I think all the black might be spray insulation. Good to know I am not the only one that thought this location was challenging. The only person that got decent shots was the videographer but he did also have a canon 1d mark iv that could shoot at 12800 iso. But even then the raws were still pretty dark.


----------



## TheoGraphics (Apr 5, 2012)

yeah, it was pretty rough. the outdoor ceremony was great though, so much easier to shoot!

this is the first shot of #16 SOOC...that's ISO 2,000, 1/60 @ f1.8 and it's STILL that dark!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 6, 2012)

I know what you mean. My pics during the ceremony came out great. The sun was setting behind the couple and the light was perfect. But inside was a nightmare even while there was still some natural light flooding in. I suggested to the lead to use some ocf, videographer made the same suggestion too, but she never went to get her stand. I have yet to see what she got but most of my shots inside were garbage.

One thing that did bother me about the ceremony is how the place mics up the preacher when it is not really needed at all. I had a great shot during the ceremony but there is the mic slap dab in the middle of the shot.


----------



## TheoGraphics (Apr 6, 2012)

The lead never used OCF? Wow, she must have been at a crazy high ISO the whole time or changing out the batteries in her flash every 10 minutes, haha. OCF is a game changer for weddings, I'm not sure why you WOULDN'T want to use it if it was possible!

I'm trying to remember if the minister was mic'ed for my ceremony...I don't think he was, but I can see how that wouldn't be so great as it is a very small area to begin with and probably doesn't need assistance with the vocals.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 6, 2012)

She had stands and an assistant (me) but never bother to break them out. I know she wanted me to shoot during the ceremony to ensure that she got certain shots, specifically the kiss. But she never asked me to do anything else really. I would have been more then happy to gofer around with the flash to help her get shots. I really dont know what ISO she was shooting at or what kind of shots she was getting in there. She never showed me any of the pics. So I dont know. 0.o

Also you can see the mic behind the couple when they are kissing. Granted it is blurry but still it was not really needed. The place is not really that big. They should really invest in a wireless system if they want to mic stuff.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 6, 2012)

Really nice photos. I like the subtleness of the editing.

However, I do find the composition of the first photo of number 9 to be a bit awkward. The large amount of negative space makes it seem like their legs are cut off at a weird place.


----------

